# Show and Tell



## T-Man

First up is an 593 Signal Tower. Complete with a light!






























I painted the interior and just cleaned the sides. The roof, base and steps were painted.


----------



## T-Man

*The 628 Log Car*

Just a little cleaning. This car has a latch and knuckle coupler. All it needed was some cleaning. I repainted the metal bands.


----------



## Big Ed

The tower looks like new T.:thumbsup:

Is that all metal?


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

Nice looking tower ... excellent choice of color for the roof ... has a copper patina look. Goes nice with the red, too.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Great work, Bob---I can't imagine where you find the time to do all the work you do!


----------



## T-Man

The building is all metal. The windows are plastic sheets. 

The side paint is different from the rest. Reminds me of the old metal kitchen cabinet finish. I decided to leave it. I did paint the handrail brown. The roof is a Wallmart Kelly Green but comes out a blue green. The paint is out of production. I saw some leftover stock at 1.22 a can. I am currently going through a sticker shock for spray cans. Now 3.25 and up for colors. Black and white are still available, WHEW!

It is a classy building and is found in the 1951 catalog.

Time? I collected for twenty years so anything I do now is enjoyment. The busier the better. This set is keeping me busy too!


----------



## Big Ed

It is another nice old save, t.:thumbsup:

Now....where are you going to put it?

I guess all it does is light up?
No man running up the stairs?


----------



## T-Man

A light was a big deal in 1950.

Today I cleaned a 631 gondola, Taxas and Pacific, red version.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like new, nice job.


----------



## tjcruiser

It looks brand new, T-Man. Nice cleanup.


----------



## T-Man

All the rolling stock is is in good shape compared to the engines.

Another 631 gondola in green.










This has a metal truck piece.










A 1954 chemical car number 910 with knuckle couplers.


----------



## T-Man

*The 625 Gulf Tank Car*


----------



## T-Man

*The 636 Depressed Center Flat Car*


----------



## tooter

What *really* nice stuff, T... like it came out of a time capsule. :thumbsup:

That creamy green is so totally fifties...










Greg


----------



## Big Ed

Cars look in great shape.:thumbsup:

And I would guess you "stole" them from someone?

I like the tankers, did you snag a caboose?

The flat / reel car is nice too.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Ah HA ...

I always knew Flyer cars were a little depressed! 

(Nice cleanup, T!)

TJ


----------



## T-Man

choo choo said:


> What *really* nice stuff, T... like it came out of a time capsule. :thumbsup:
> 
> That creamy green is so totally fifties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


You do find a light green in an industrial complex.

Here is an old Athearn hopper in light green.










Ed, I didn't get ant work cabooses but two 631's in red. These guys have blued frames with spot rust so I may use the bluing acid.

Most of my scrubbing is on the wheels and couplers to get the white buildup off.


----------



## flyernut

T-Man said:


> A light was a big deal in 1950.
> 
> Today I cleaned a 631 gondola, Teaxas and Pacific, red version.


Don't forget a shot of "pledge".


----------



## T-Man

You Pledge your plastic?

I have used acrylic floor shine for metal, but this is the first for plastic.


----------



## flyernut

T-Man said:


> You Pledge your plastic?
> 
> I have used acrylic floor shine for metal, but this is the first for plastic.


Yup, all the time. It really brings out the shine of your plastic loco's and plastic cars. I squirt it on, use a large 3 or 4 inch paint brush to get it in the nooks and crannies, and then just wipe 'er down.


----------



## tjcruiser

I've used Armor All on black plastic locos with good success. Shines 'em up nicely.

Good idea with the Pledge. I like that.

TJ


----------



## flyernut

The "pledge" works great on all black bakelite, such as switches, cars, etc.


----------



## Reckers

Nice stuff! Bob, I have 3 of the 631's, but they're all green.


----------



## T-Man

*630 Caboose*

I tried to remove their pins but they were stubborn. Tonight they are for show.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> I tried to remove their pins but they were stubborn. Tonight they are for show.



Are you having a show tonight? What time does the curtain go up?
Past my bedtime most likely, dang it.
Are they Flyers T?


----------



## T-Man

*630 Caboose*

The pins are stubborn. With little access, it is difficult to get at them. So I opted to remove the trucks. It starts with a 9/32 drill to remove the rivets.










I used an older x-acto knife and a precision screwdriver to pry up the pins. I did one side and worked the frame up to loosen the other. Once the pins was high enough a pair or pliers or small wire cutters did the trick.
The plastic is brittle so pry with care.

The fame has a little rust and notice the insert to isolate the truck for powering the bulb.










Next I used epoxy on the screw post and drilled them out to 6/64th for my small screws.










WIth the shell off I remove the paper inside and washed the shell. The windows are clear and glued in and AF uses paper to difuse the light.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

Hope you and yours are all OK in the wake of Irene.

Is that removable disc in the middle of the frame the mount and access for the light socket?

TJ

Edit -- ahh ... I see that it is, per that 3rd photo. So bulb can be changed easily. Neat.


----------



## T-Man

Next I changed the wire out for the socket and assembled the two frames. One still flashes while the other has a good conection. It could be a bad socket. I tried everything else. Also I show the paper the company inserted for proper illumination.


----------



## T-Man

*The originals*

These are my first three pieces of rolling stock . They came with the 300AC years ago. The 640 hoppper, 630 caboose and the 639 boxcar.










Now compare my boxcar to the newer one added to my collection. The color is darker and the doors are different.Both are non-opening.










I did learn one lesson be careful when you wash the cars with the trucks for lights. The large isolating disc soaked up water and froze up the truck. Just another lesson learned.


----------



## T-Man

*The Service Car 648*

Here is a nice looking recessed flat car with a tank. It cleans the track by rubbing spongy tires with a metal spring. The spring and tires can be removed with one screw. If you enjoy the clean look.


----------

